# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Tilaajavärein maalatut bussit  missä kaupungeissa?

## 339-DF

HSL-alueella on hailakansinisen taikka oranssin ja valkoisen yhdistelmä.

Turussa keltainen ja valkoinen.

Tampereella sininen ja valkoinen.

Lahdessa vaaleansininen ja sininen.

Onko muissa kaupungeissa samalla tavoin yhtenäisiä bussien tilaajavärityksiä ja millaisia?

----------


## antti

Jyväskylässä vihreitä, Oulussa vanhan kaupunkialueen sisäiset keula punainen sitten ruskeaa ja loppu valkoista, joku paikallinen puhui tamponibusseista. Pitemmälle ajavat koko valkoisia.

----------


## bussifriikki

Oulun kokovalkoinen "väritys" on tilaajavärityksen irvikuva. Eikö sinne joskus suunniteltu harmaita busseja?

----------


## kuukanko

> Oulussa vanhan kaupunkialueen sisäiset keula punainen sitten ruskeaa ja loppu valkoista, joku paikallinen puhui tamponibusseista. Pitemmälle ajavat koko valkoisia.


Oulussa pinkkikeulaiset ovat runkolinjoja, muut yksivärisiä (eivät välttämättä valkoisia, mm. sinisiä löytyy).

----------


## antti

Tavallaan tähän otsikkoon sopinee myös Turun Linja-autoilijain Osuuskunnan väritys, kun aikoinaan Turku vaati yhtenäistä maalausta ja vuonna 1954 jolloin 51 (!) isäntää päättivät osuuskuntaa perustettaessa yhtenäiseksi väriksi harmaan ja trinidarinsinisen - näin merkittiin papereihin. http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/N/Ny...JIN+070809.jpg  Noin 1986 uusittiin väritys http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/M/Mu...EYG-747_VM.jpg

----------


## 339-DF

Jyväskylän vihreät näyttävät ihan tyylikkäiltä. Harmi silti, etteivät palanneet vanhaan punaiseen väriin, kun kaupungilla kerran perinnettä on.

Vai on Oulussakin runkolinjoja, heh. Ajavatko ihan peräti puolen tunnin välein? Olen matkustanut kaupunkibussilla Oulussa. En tiedä mikä siinä on, mutta sen kaupungin joukkoliikenne tuntuu todella paljon heikommalta kuin Lahdessa, Turussa tai Tampereella. Linjasto, vuorovälit.

Ymmärrän lempinimen tamponibussi oikein hyvin. Mitähän siinäkin on suunnittelija ajatellut?

Kuopiossa ei sitten taida olla tilaajavärejä?

----------


## kaakkuri

> Jyväskylän vihreät näyttävät ihan tyylikkäiltä. Harmi silti, etteivät palanneet vanhaan punaiseen väriin, kun kaupungilla kerran perinnettä on.
> 
> Vai on Oulussakin runkolinjoja, heh. Ajavatko ihan peräti puolen tunnin välein? Olen matkustanut kaupunkibussilla Oulussa. En tiedä mikä siinä on, mutta sen kaupungin joukkoliikenne tuntuu todella paljon heikommalta kuin Lahdessa, Turussa tai Tampereella. Linjasto, vuorovälit.
> 
> Ymmärrän lempinimen tamponibussi oikein hyvin. Mitähän siinäkin on suunnittelija ajatellut?
> 
> Kuopiossa ei sitten taida olla tilaajavärejä?


Joo, kyllä sellaiseksi väittävät linjoja 1-5 (tosin linjaa 5 ei ole), en tosin tiedä miten muutoin kuin kulkuneuvojen värityksen osalta sitten poikkeavat muista. Oma seiskani kulkee hopeanvärisin Mersuin samoin 20 min välein kuten linjat 1-4 tekevät.

Se varmaankin siksi tuntuu heikommalle, että Oulussa ei joukkoliikenne ole pitkiin aikoihin ollut joukkojen liikennettä, jolloin liikenneverkko ja reittiverkko ovat harvoja verrokkeihin nähden.
Joskus kaavaillut trollikkalinjat ja koeajetutkin nivelautot ovat menneisyyden lehtien havinaa.

----------


## Thunderi

> Kuopiossa ei sitten taida olla tilaajavärejä?


Joo, meilläpäin ei ole mitään, ainoastaan yritysten omat hallinnoi Kuopion kaupunkikuvaa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kouvolassakin on useita busseja teipattuina "tilaajaväritykseen", joka on kyllä lähinnä Kouvolan kaupungin kokomainos.

Imatralla on tarkoituksena teipata kolme autoa Kouvolan tyyppisiin tilaajaväreihin (eli periaatteessa kaupungin mainoksiin) uuden sopimuskauden alkaessa ensi vuonna. Mallikuva oli pikkubussista, mutta paikallislehdessä puhuttiin, että värit haluttaisiin kolmeen eniten ajavaan bussiin.

Mitä tulee tilaajaväritysten tyylikkyyteen, niin mielestäni Lahden väritys on onnistunein ihan jo siksi, että siinä ei ole valkoista. Muutenkin se on varsin tyylikäs ja ei liian yksityiskohtainen, vaikka siinä onkin tikkaa, onkijaa ja ruiskaunokkeja. Jyväskylälle pisteet myös valkoisen puuttumisesta, mutta tarvitseeko kaiken oikeasti olla vihreää? Mielestäni mm. vihreät pölykapselit ovat rumat.

----------


## bussifriikki

Ovatko Kajaanin keltaiset bussit kaupungin väreissä vai liikennöitsijän omissa?

----------


## kuukanko

> Ovatko Kajaanin keltaiset bussit kaupungin väreissä vai liikennöitsijän omissa?


Liikennöitsijän omissa, tilaaja ei vaatinut mitään erityistä väritykseltä.

----------


## killerpop

> Liikennöitsijän omissa, tilaaja ei vaatinut mitään erityistä väritykseltä.


Tokihan tuo uusi maalipinta vanhoja autoja vähän nuorentaa, etenkin kun entinen TuKL:n väritys on kyllä ankeuden huippua. Mikäs siinä, jos ylimääräistä rahaa on autojen maalaamiseen. Ja jos yhtenäisyyttä halunnut, sitten maalata ne pari valkoista autoa ruskeaksi, sikäli että niitä olis tarkoitus käyttää useampi vuosi eikä myydä eteenpäin.

Ei tuo maalaaminenkaan mitään ilmaista ole, vähintään tarvikkeet maksavat vaikka työ tehtäisiinkin talkoilla.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Joo, kyllä sellaiseksi väittävät linjoja 1-5 (tosin linjaa 5 ei ole), en tosin tiedä miten muutoin kuin kulkuneuvojen värityksen osalta sitten poikkeavat muista. Oma seiskani kulkee hopeanvärisin Mersuin samoin 20 min välein kuten linjat 1-4 tekevät.
> 
> Se varmaankin siksi tuntuu heikommalle, että Oulussa ei joukkoliikenne ole pitkiin aikoihin ollut joukkojen liikennettä, jolloin liikenneverkko ja reittiverkko ovat harvoja verrokkeihin nähden.
> Joskus kaavaillut trollikkalinjat ja koeajetutkin nivelautot ovat menneisyyden lehtien havinaa.


Piti ihan kaivaa asiaa kun se jäi korvamadon lailla mieleen.
Ja olin muistoissani oikeassa, Smith-Polvinen kummittelee Oulussakin. Oheisessa tiemiesten historiaa käsittelevässä linkissä mainitaan mm. "Oulun julkisen liikenteen kehittämissuunnitelma 1970" (s. 9) mutta sen enempää ei joukkoliikenne ole tarkasteluun jälkiä jättänyt.
Smith-Polvinen aloitti laatia suunnitelmaa tieverkon kehittämiseksi v. 1967, joka suunnitelma valmistui 1969. Mitä ilmeisimmin sen suunnittelulinjauksia toteuttava yleiskaava valmistui 1968. Tuolla kaavalla on tehty valtaosa liikenneinfrasta ja nykyinen väyläverkko noudattaakin hyvin S-P:n suunnitelmaa. Suunnitelma oli saman tyylinen kuin Helsinkiin suunniteltu, mutta pienempään maakuntakaupunkiin sovitettuna, vähemmän vanhoja kortteleita tasaiseksi laittava. Suunnitelmassa näkyy moottoriteitä ja -katuja, keskustan pysäköintikenttiä ja llaitoksia mutta joukkoliikenne on bussipysäkkeinä maisemassa eikä muuta. Näin myös on v. 2015, joten varsin hyvää tulevaisuuden ennustamista on S-P tehnyt aikanaan. Vahvat aluekeskukset ovat vain jääneet puuttumaan ja ne on korvannut suunnittelemattomat peltomarketit.

Itse historialinkki on tämä: http://www.linea.fi/uf/Oulu_historia.pdf ja siihen liittyvää kommentointia antaa liikenneinsinööri (emer.) omassa blogissaan: https://liikennementori.wordpress.co...voitteet-1974/
Noin tiemiehet. Tehtiin väyliä. Ja kaavamiehet teki kaavaa metsään. Bussimiehet jäivät ensin kelkasta ja sittemmin varikolle. Siksi runkolinjat kulkevat harvemmin.

----------


## Neoplan

Hämeenlinnaan on tullut tilaajaväritys:https://www.hameenlinna.fi/asuminen-...ilaajavaritys/

----------


## Melamies

> Hämeenlinnaan on tullut tilaajaväritys:https://www.hameenlinna.fi/asuminen-...ilaajavaritys/


Lastentarhassakin olisi tehty parempaa jälkeä. :Icon Frown:

----------


## Zambo

> Lastentarhassakin olisi tehty parempaa jälkeä.


Eipä tuossa paljon värityksestä voi puhua. Aika ankeaksi jäi lopputulos.

----------


## Star 701

> Eipä tuossa paljon värityksestä voi puhua. Aika ankeaksi jäi lopputulos.


Omasta mielestäni tuo Hämeenlinnan tilaajaväritys jäi kyllä ankeaksi, sillä ei tuo kyllä mitään väritystä muistuta.. Jos olisi vähän viitseliäsyyttä ollut, niin tuostakin olisi varmasti saatu parempi lopputulos, mutta ilmeisesti käytetty halvin tarjous, ja tunnetustihan halvalla ei saa hyvää..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eki62

Lappeenrannassa pinkki bussit. Nimeltään Jouko

----------

